# Forum Currency (Gold Pieces)



## Thaumaturge (Jul 17, 2014)

I have forum Gold Pieces. How? What are they? Where do they come from? Why is the number getting larger?

I've looked around. I've tried a few search terms. I can't figure it out. I can see how to turn my money into GP, but I'm not doing that.

I'm so confused.

EDIT: Never mind. I found it in the FAQ up there. 

Hilariously, I gained one GP for starting this thread. 

Thaumaturge.


----------



## Nagol (Jul 18, 2014)

You get them from starting threads.

You can spend them on badges.

(for anyone else reading and wondering)


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 1, 2018)

Thaumaturge said:


> I have forum Gold Pieces. How? What are they? Where do they come from? Why is the number getting larger?



It's mirroring how 5th Ed D&D works - you get gold because it gives you a warm fuzzy feeling, not because there's anything to use it on


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 1, 2018)

Arthur Doyle said:


> How? What are URL="https://www.cryptocurrency2buy.com//coin/view?id=908&seo=GoldPieces"]Gold Pieces[/URL?



Reported


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 1, 2018)

Nagol said:


> You can spend them on badges.



Here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbshop.php

(There's loads of menus and to save y'all some time, you'll find this "Badges" link under "Quick Links". The Badges tab of your profile unfortunately does not contain a link to buy more badges. Please be aware the shop does not check if you already have a badge; you can easily end up wasting your gold on multiple copies and there are no refunds)


----------

